# Asus K52JU. Documentacion configurar kernel.

## Alzania333

Donde puedo aprender a configurar mi nucleo de gentoo. Me podeis recomendar manuales o alguna pagina donde informarme. Siempre e utilizado genkernel y quiero compilar yo mismo mi nucleo.

Saludos!

----------

## pelelademadera

es dificil si es la primera vez que lo haces. lo mejor que podes hacer es darle * a lo que estes seguro y M a todo lo que tengas dudas de si si o si no. levantas el sistema, y te fijas los modulos que cargo. lo que no cargo esta de mas GENERALMENTE.

una vez que discriminaste todo, ahi acomodas a tu gusto. probablemente las opciones mas complicadas son las de red y demas, pero bueno, de ultima te queda de mas.

cada kernel es unico practicamente, y depende basicamente de el uso que le vallas a dar a la pc. si va a ser server, si va a estar online, si usas raid....... hay miles de variables y opciones, y cosas que estan ocultas, que activando una opcion por cualquier otro lado aparecen...

lo unico que tenes que activar si o si como * son los drivers de la controladora de disco con la cual booteas, y el sistema de ficheros que usas para el /boot. si no usas initrd, tenes que tener el del / tambien.

el resto es prueba y error.

una vez que tenes el kernel compilado y "lindo". hace un backup de tu .config, y en un futuro cambio de pc, solo cambias lo relacionado al hardware de la pc.

suerte con eso

----------

## Alzania333

como hago un backup de mi .config?

alguna direccion donde pueda leer acerca de config?

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> como hago un backup de mi .config? 
> 
> 

 

En el directorio del kernel "/usr/src/linux" tienes el .config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alguna direccion donde pueda leer acerca de config?
> 
> 

 

Manual en si no existe, por lo menos que yo sepa. Quizas te pueda ayudar el hechar un vistazo a Pappy's Kernel Seeds:

http://www.kernel-seeds.org/index.html

http://www.kernel-seeds.org/settings-01.html

Salu2.

----------

## gringo

Un par de trucos para saber que drivers pci del kernel tienes que usar.

Por el soporte usb, simplemente activa el soporte ehci ( usb2.0) si es una máquina moderna.

1) arrancas un livecd ( el que te dé la gana ) abres una consola como root y ejecutas lspci -k, te saldrá algo como :

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001
> 
> Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

 

para cada dispositivo pci que tengas.

2) otro truco es pegar la salida de un lspci -n en esta web -> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/  y te dirá que hardware está soportado. No está muy actualizado que digamos pero para empezar llega.

por lo demás, para aprender te toca leer los menús y las ayudas de cada opción disponible ( todo en inglés), que yo sepa no hay ningún manual que documenta todas las opciones.

saluetes

----------

